# Thinking about buying a Trophy



## fasttalker25 (Jun 15, 2004)

I am seriously thinking about buying a 2103 center console trophy boat with a 200hp mercury. My Question is how far offshore could I go with it, and does anybody else own the same type of boat. How does it perform in reality. I read the brochures, but you cant actually believe everything they write. Its a good looking boat, and it will cost a pretty penny. And by the it holds 101 gallons of gas if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds like a nice boat....imho..if you are really putting some thought into a boat, the first thing is 1)what kind of fishing you will be doing most...inshore(quick run back in)offshore(long run)...can you get a t-top and full curtains(they really come in handy when the weather gets crappy)..2)..fuel consumption ...4strokes are more efficiant...you will have to ride your new boat to get a idea.. the info in the brocure is a starting point..but it seems to be in optimum conditions....have you thought about a walkaround(its gotta potty for the ladys, and a place to get out of the sun...hope this helps


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*No need for a brand new boat ...*

There's plenty of good used boats for sale (do your due diligence with researching and always get a full survey). It took me a year to find my current boat. If I was looking for a smaller fishing boat I would probably go with the Grover downeast boats. I like the way they look and the diesel engine is the safest most reliable engine IMHO. There's a few used ones in yachtworld.com: Here's one that I really like the way she looks. (My experience is boat buying like buying a home is based on emotions ... you gotta love the way the boat looks.) And I've always been a sucker for traditional boats.




























Builder/Designer


Builder: Al Grover, Freeport, LI, NY Designer: Al Grover 
Dimensions
LOA: 26'10" Beam: 9'0" Displacement: 6,000 lbs 
Draft: 2'0" 

Engines
Engine(s): Single Ford Lehman diesel Engine(s) HP: 120 Hours: 1200 
Cruising Speed: 13-15 knots Max Speed: 16-18 knots 

Tankage
Fuel: 70 g. in 2 aluminum tanks 

CONSTRUCTION
Hand laid up solid fiberglass hull, ten layers thick, painted flag blue in 2004, hull topsides are 5 layers thick. Full keel; skeg hung rudder. Trunk cabin and hard top are fiberglass. Safety glass windshield. Bronze skeg, prop, shaft and rudder. Water tight, self-bailing cockpit. Lapstrake, round bilge design provides extra strength in hull. Teak handrails, guardrails and toerails. Teak cockpit coaming and trim. 3 solid 3” x 3” oak mooring bits are laminated to decks. Wheel steering. 


ENGINE
Single Ford Lehman diesel, 120 hp, 6 cyl., FWC. (Housed in engine box which is comfortable for sitting). Approx. 1200 hours. 
Cruising speed: 13-15 knots. 
Maximum speed: 16-18 knots. 



ACCOMMODATIONS
For two in vee berths which are approximately 7´ long with storage under. New blue and white berth cushions 2004. There is a hatch overhead for ventilation. 2 opening ports in cabin. Pilothouse has full 6´6” standing headroom, with folding teak seats. 


ELECTRONICS & EQUIPMENT
Cockpit cushion on engine box. 
Danforth anchor and 200´ rode, bowroller. 
Goode electric anchor windlass. 
Ritchie compass. 
Standard depthsounder and Standard VHF. 
S/S cockpit rails. 
Fenders, docklines, flares, horn, bell, lifejackets, life ring. 
Two electric windshield wipers. 
Emergency tiller. 
Two electric bilge pumps. 
Navigation lights. 
Ensign & staff. 
Boat hook. 
4 plastic chairs. 

COMMENTS
UNIQUE is a 1979 26´ Al Grover Hardtop Cruiser with a 120 hp Ford Lehman diesel with approx. 1200 hours. This is an ideal “picnic” style cruiser which cruises around 13-15 knots at a very efficient 4 gph. With her Flag blue hull in 2004 and teak decks, she is a handsome addition to every harbor she visits.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

If you don't want to spend a huge amount I'm selling my 23 ft formula with a 225 evenrude and trailer for 9500 I got plunty of pic's and am willing to work with ya. gimme a yell if you might wanna look at it 

Mike
757-583-6559


----------



## fasttalker25 (Jun 15, 2004)

*send pics to my e-mail.*

I am always open to other suggestions. so go ahead and send the pics to my e-mail at
[email protected] 
tHANKS

kEN


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

the pic's should be in your email 

Mike


----------

